# Anybody plow Cumberland Farms for Ferrandino and Son?



## jonnywong

Just received a work order from them for doing a Cumberland farms out here in upstate NY and was just curious what other people get working for them. They want pricing for 3-6", 6.1-12", and 12"+....this is a pretty typical Cumberland farms

They are on a corner lot and have about 100' of sidewalk that needs to be snowblowed.They also want pricing for de-icing. It would be real helpful if I had a starting point to work with if anyone does work for them.

the entire lot up to the orange line


----------



## BSDeality

they're cheap SOB's. Wanted to pay $47 to salt a lot easily worth $125-150. Plowing was $87 on a $150 lot. I got a funny feeling about them this fall when they contacted me. I ran away as fast as my feet could carry me.


----------



## jonnywong

BSDeality;1013918 said:


> they're cheap SOB's. Wanted to pay $47 to salt a lot easily worth $125-150. Plowing was $87 on a $150 lot. I got a funny feeling about them this fall when they contacted me. I ran away as fast as my feet could carry me.


Thats the impression i get from them. They told me the guy before me did everything for $200 including salt. Seems a bit low to me. Another thing that caught my attention is the clerk at cumbys told me there were 4 guys before me doing this lot ( I assume within the past year or two) and thats never a good sign. I Just hate to turn down work right now but sometimes its just not worth it.


----------



## snowbrothers101

My dad is handling 4 locations for them. pricing is not bad. We had to negotiate more money on one of them that as a little larger than the others but got most of what we wanted. Nice thing is we have been paid which is more than i can say for the previous management company that handled cumbrland.


----------



## Snowwwwy

I can tell you here in MA the pricing is around $80 to salt and plowing is around $135. I handle 3 locations. Like any company, there is always room to negtotiate. We just got another check yesterday so money has been coming in. Around 45 days but that is pretty standard. I find as well if you ask them to give you a price, they will and then you can negotiate from there. Let me know if you need anything else. I know this pricing does not work for everyone but for me it is solid income.


----------



## ultimateinc

its really hard to get a good idea from that pic but im guessing about $200 per push at 1-3 inches never de iceded so not sure think thats more money than salting.


----------



## jonnywong

The other thing to mention with these jobs which adds substantial amounts of time is the amount of traffic, gas caps that need to be plowed around, clearing dumpsters, sheds, walkways on both the street and around the store, and plowing around the sign so they can change the numbers on gas prices. I plowed it with one other guy and snowblowed in about 2 hrs time (scraped the lot clean from a 12"+ storm) No de-icing was done either. My price is going to be close to 400 i think, which included an emergency service (I was there within 45 min.) The only good thing is there is alot of room to push the snow.


----------



## fireball

Cumberland Farms started with one cow(they still have it) T.Boone Pickens took on Gulf Oil as a pet project and Cumberland Farms got what was left. When T. Boone says he wants to build you a windmill, you better make sure all your orfices are covered. Like all convenience stores,you won't get rich doing them


----------



## alldayrj

What does that mean $200/push? Ive always worked for someone looking to go on my own.
Thanks, RJ


----------



## iceyman

alldayrj;1016343 said:


> What does that mean $200/push? Ive always worked for someone looking to go on my own.
> Thanks, RJ


200 per plow


----------



## RAMCon

I wouldn't do work for this company. If you want to argue back and forth and wait over 90 days to get paid then go for it. I plowed in end of Nov 2011. I tried repeatedly to get a hold of them for two weeks about getting paid for that storm in Jan of 2012 that the promised to pay within 40 days. After refusing service in the begin of Feb someone finally called me back (The next day go figure huh?). Got a check out to me for that 1 storm in November three weeks later... In the mean time I did six more services for them between the storm after Nov-Feb 2012. It is now May 7th 2012 and has been over 90 days sense my last invoice. They are trying to tell me they didn't receive my last two invoices which the lady acknowledged over the phone and said they were waiting to get paid from Cumberland Farms. Now she says she didn't receive them??? And that there was an emergency fee for the storm I refused service for 291.00 for DE-icing and they normally paid me 50.00 for DE-icing. Mean while the lady asked me after the service I refused if I would cover for them until they found someone else with out mentioning the Emergency service fee they had pay. Well maybe if they paid there invoices or at the least returned a phone call I would have done the service. So here I am May 7th no payments for all of December 2011 January and part of Feb 2012. Getting ready to proceed with legal action.


----------



## Fourbycb

IMO I wouldnt touch that lot for anything less than 300.00 per event and payable within 48 hrs after the event due to past history with other snow removal companies. You might want to remind them that once they get black listed every contractor will turn them away


----------



## Mick76

RAMCon;1475857 said:


> I wouldn't do work for this company. If you want to argue back and forth and wait over 90 days to get paid then go for it. I plowed in end of Nov 2011. I tried repeatedly to get a hold of them for two weeks about getting paid for that storm in Jan of 2012 that the promised to pay within 40 days. After refusing service in the begin of Feb someone finally called me back (The next day go figure huh?). Got a check out to me for that 1 storm in November three weeks later... In the mean time I did six more services for them between the storm after Nov-Feb 2012. It is now May 7th 2012 and has been over 90 days sense my last invoice. They are trying to tell me they didn't receive my last two invoices which the lady acknowledged over the phone and said they were waiting to get paid from Cumberland Farms. Now she says she didn't receive them??? And that there was an emergency fee for the storm I refused service for 291.00 for DE-icing and they normally paid me 50.00 for DE-icing. Mean while the lady asked me after the service I refused if I would cover for them until they found someone else with out mentioning the Emergency service fee they had pay. Well maybe if they paid there invoices or at the least returned a phone call I would have done the service. So here I am May 7th no payments for all of December 2011 January and part of Feb 2012. Getting ready to proceed with legal action.


What locations did you do?


----------



## OrganicsL&L

Funny, I priced out the one in Yarmouth, and had my price accepted, but when I got final paper work, they had doubled the insurance requirements....which I would have only needed for them, so I called them on it, and they said "oh, don't worry about it, it is only for companies doing multiple locations". My gut then said to let it go and I did....glad I did now!


----------

